# American family moving to Paphos, Cyprus



## Familyof4 (Sep 4, 2011)

Hi we are a an American family that is moving to Cypress for two yrs. I've done some research on this area and I think is such an unique and beautiful place and experience for my family. Its so overwhelming I don't even know where to start. Anyone have any advice on this place?


----------



## panos1313 (Aug 31, 2011)

Familyof4 said:


> Hi we are a an American family that is moving to Cypress for two yrs. I've done some research on this area and I think is such an unique and beautiful place and experience for my family. Its so overwhelming I don't even know where to start. Anyone have any advice on this place?




Hi, do you perhaps mean Cyprus? Cyprus is near Greece, they speak greek but its a different country with a different section on the forum from what i can see


----------



## xenos (Dec 20, 2009)

do you have visas sorted out?? do you speak Greek??

Do you have a job lined up? Do you have enough money to support everybody for however long it takes to find a job?


----------



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

Cypress? You mean Kyparissia? Or ...?

Anyway, if you are American and will be moving to Greece for 2 years, you MUST get a residence permit. I have been through the process several times so if you need advice, I am happy to give it, but I can say it is not easy even when you are certain to get it, you still have to jump through hoops. I picked up my residence permit today after filing a completed application over a year ago - just to give you an idea....

If you are Greek-American, do you have Greek passports? Has the male completed military service in Greece or a NATO country?

Anyway, you need to supply a lot more details - for example, which country are you talking about (Greece? Cyprus?), which city/area are you talking about, have you already sorted out the legal stuff or do you need advice on that, do you have job(s) there lined up yet, do you have school age children, etc. There is plenty of advice to be given, but you give no clues as to what you are looking for.


----------



## Familyof4 (Sep 4, 2011)

*I apologize to all*

My apologies it's Cyprus, my iPad corrected my spelling.we will be moving to Paphos,Cyprus. To answer some questions, yes we have the finances to support ourselves, I've read it's very hard to work there or it at least takes quite some time for the whole process. So I've even thought about doing volunteer work. Yes I've checked on schools they have a nice one called International Schools of Paphos. 
My husband will be working in Northern Iraq with some contract work. He will be flying back frequently. We don't HAVE to live in Cyprus, we had just read quite a few good things about the place.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Familyof4 said:


> My apologies it's Cyprus, my iPad corrected my spelling.we will be moving to Paphos,Cyprus. To answer some questions, yes we have the finances to support ourselves, I've read it's very hard to work there or it at least takes quite some time for the whole process. So I've even thought about doing volunteer work. Yes I've checked on schools they have a nice one called International Schools of Paphos.
> My husband will be working in Northern Iraq with some contract work. He will be flying back frequently. We don't HAVE to live in Cyprus, we had just read quite a few good things about the place.


I've moved your thread to 'Cyprus' & adjusted the title for you


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

Familyof4 said:


> My apologies it's Cyprus, my iPad corrected my spelling.we will be moving to Paphos,Cyprus. To answer some questions, yes we have the finances to support ourselves, I've read it's very hard to work there or it at least takes quite some time for the whole process. So I've even thought about doing volunteer work. Yes I've checked on schools they have a nice one called International Schools of Paphos.
> My husband will be working in Northern Iraq with some contract work. He will be flying back frequently. We don't HAVE to live in Cyprus, we had just read quite a few good things about the place.


You should be aware of the relative remoteness of Paphos - will your husband be flying into Paphos, the SBAs or Larnaca International? A more central location Limassol or Larnaca would give you more flexibility both in terms of travel opportunities and schooling. The ISOP school does not have the best reputation and owing to any competative schools being closed down, they are now oversubscribed so unless you have alrteady secured places, you may struggle to get in. The Paphos district is poorly served with schools for expats (in my view).


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi - my wifes family ended up in Cyprus for the same reason as you. Her father worked in Saudi and they lived in Paphos. Compared to the US, driving from Larnaca airport (if there are no flights into Paphos) is not a hardship - no traffic usually and 1 and a half hours only. My young brother-in-law 
(16 years old) goes to the ISOP and loves it. He needs extra help and they are doing a great job of helping him meet his goals. Private schools are costly though. There are a small number of Americans in Paphos too and at the ISOP in case you feel a little homesick ;-)


----------

